
Is this booming Northwest land a paradise or disaster waiting to happen? - yonderboy
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-sej-cascadia-06062016-snap-htmlstory.html
======
acconrad
The New Yorker covered this last year[1], and it's the reason I won't move to
Silicon Valley or Seattle. Call me paranoid, call me crazy, but I'd rather be
wrong and miss out on a job opportunity or two than be right and be in deep
trouble.

[1] [http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/07/20/the-really-
big-...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/07/20/the-really-big-one)

